# losi mini-t gearing



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is there any upgrade kits to change the stock gearing from 32pitch to 48 or 64 to make it run smoother. i have heard some mini late models that don't have the gear noise that my stock mini-t has.
did losi chanage the gear pitch in the newer gear boxs?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

is neither 32,48 or 64 pitch..is metric pitch. .5 mod. can get Aluminium ones for the 18t which are the same


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The metal pinions will reduce the noise. Make certain your gear mesh is set correctly.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

ok ty.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

edward 2 said:


> Is there any upgrade kits to change the stock gearing from 32pitch to 48 or 64 to make it run smoother. i have heard some mini late models that don't have the gear noise that my stock mini-t has.
> did losi chanage the gear pitch in the newer gear boxs?


If you are talking about the external pinion and spur, there may be a solution. I know of nothing that can be done about the internal trans gears.

External, you can use 64P. Get a Racer's Edge slipper unit and some of the Robinson really small spur gears. Ream the Robinson spur gear to fit over the racers edge slipper hub and use 64P pinions on a Novak brushless motor (has a 1/8" shaft). Haven't done this myself but I would have if the mini class han't died at my track.


----------

